# How much did you spend on your cloth diaper stash?



## iOliver (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm about to order my first cloth diapers, and so far to order 24 bumgenius 4.0 it'll cost me about 540$ (canadian) Is that crazy to spend that much on diapers?


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

IMO, it's not crazy to spend that much on diapers, but it is crazy to commit to diapers you've never used. My advice would be to try out a couple first and see if you like them.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm trying out dipes right now with my NB. They just came yesterday--or the first order, lol...What I'm trying:

little lions seconds infant prefolds
covers:
dappi, blueberry coveral, motherease one size fitted and airflow cover, woolleybottoms cover, prowrap...

one each:
OSFB
BG4.0
Kawaii
Tweedlebugs
flip
rumparoo

I figure if I like em I'll keep them, if not, I'll sell and get more. Tried FB and BG so far. I think the FB will fit better in about a month and the BG fits really well on my 10ish lb, 22.5 inch 2 wk old. HTH!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope. I spent 800 on all my 36 BGOS 3.0's and they are worth every penny. If I were in the states it would have been cheaper but oh well.


----------



## McMandy (May 18, 2007)

I dont think that's an insane amount to spend on diapers- but my husband would probably shoot me if I spent that much (or.. rather, take away my debit card! Ha!)

We started CDing with 14 pocket diapers (Haute Pocket Seconds), which a friend gave to me. It's nice when you have someone who will let you test things out for free, even let you keep them!

Now, I'm not a big fan of pockets, and I've moved on since then (although I do love Blueberry pockets) to wipeable covers and prefolds + natural inserts (bamboo, hemp).

I have found this definitely keeps my costs down because covers can be wiped and reused unless really soiled. With my toddler, I normally use 2-3 covers a day, just changing out the prefold and booster/insert.

Since we CD to save $$$, I wanted to find a method that not only simple and easy, but cost-effective too.

That's why I mainly stick to one-size covers (although, I do have Bummis SBWs in my stash and LOVE them), along with prefolds/flatfolds plus natural boosters when needed.

I started with microterry inserts because it was cheaper (and because someone gave me a bunch for free), but OMGoodness they require regular stripping and just.. ick. So, I decided it was better to spend more on hemp and bamboo (which are VERY absorbant and soft on baby).. which also saves money on our water bill because I don't have to go through so many stripping cycles.

Keep in mind I about to have two in diapers, so this covers both of them:

I think all in all I have spent about $75 in prefolds/flats/inserts.
I've probably spent about $100 in covers and other stuff (flushable liners, snappis, wet bags).

And this is really on the cheap side, I realize. Much of my stash has been gifted to me brand new (I registered at my favorite CD store before my baby shower), or passed on to me by friends. It definitely helps to register- I think half of the people who bought us gifts bought from our CD registry.

And, everything I've bought has been brand new. I could have cut that down by purchasing used if I wanted... but since I want everything to last through several babies, I purchased new.

All in all, my stash is probably well over $500 if I had bought everything myself.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Over $3000


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Without accesories? Probably near $250 so far. Found some DSQ prefolds on Amazon (check this out) and added in a few Duo covers and 2 BumGenius. With accessories it nears $400.

You don't have to buy all one brand either. Since some newborns won't fit into BG right away maybe it would be a decent investment to get a stash of small prefolds (the company I'm using has a small only package here). You can split it and get that package with 12 BumGenius and save some money while also having 'small baby' diapers (they still may not fit very small babies). To my location it could be bought and shipped for a little under $300. I can't tell you how well they work yet because the LO isn't done cooking but you'll have two brands in case you end up hating one. If you decide you really like the prefolds you can buy the bigger size up but if you don't you'll have the BG to fall back on.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

less than $300 this time round. still using some of the prefolds and flats I got for ds and dd1. Entire spent of CD for the older two was around $600... ds was in diapers until about 3.5 yo, dd1 was in them until just shy of 3 years. Hoping that dd2 potty learns earlier (and encouraging her interest in not being diapered at 11 months).


----------



## iOliver (Aug 18, 2010)

Phew, well I don't feel so bad now -though I'm sure my bank account still does haha. I'm so excited to get them!
Question.. or I may just post a new thread, but when I receive my BG do I need to prewash them or anything special before using them?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

i've spent far more than i care to think about trying dipes that didnt work for us. And in the last couple weeks i've spent another 300 to switch over to pockets because of rash problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iOliver* 
Question.. or I may just post a new thread, but when I receive my BG do I need to prewash them or anything special before using them?

Wash everything before putting it on your baby. The chemicals used in processing can be nasty. With a synthetic dipe, 1 wash is fine, with a natural dipe, you'd probably need more.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

No, that sounds very reasonable to me, considering the cost of disposables through the diapering years. I'll probably spend a similar amount for the baby we are TTC. I'm planning on inexpensive, sized fitteds (Snugglebottoms, which are under $6/diaper) and secondhand, on sale, knit by me, or recycled (sewn by me) wool covers. I once figured out that to use a "natural" disposable, like Seventh Generation (which still contain gel), would cost close to $2000 a year, even at the cheaper online cost. So I'd say you're doing just fine!


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

oooh i've spent a lot more than that on diapers... however I have a ridiculously huge stash that I plan to sell most of. I tried out all sorts of styles and brands and know exactly what I love.

If I were just starting over again, buying cloth for the first time but knew then what I know now, I would honstly just buy 4 dozen medium size flats of gmd for 60 bucks, a few wool covers in each size (soakers and shorts/pants) and a few sposoeasies or some other type of AIO in each size. I'd have saved more money and I'd have a stash I love a lot more.

I'm definitely one who has discovered that pockets just aren't my style. I prefer breathability. Our pockets get used by husband and family/babysitters haha.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I was cheap & made my own prefolds & then purchased covers (after much deliberation). Including materials I've spent less than $150.


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

my newborn stash I got all used diapers, w/ some variety (some pockets, some fitteds, some prefolds, etc) after a few months we pretty much exclusively just use prefolds and wool covers (that I knit) so I sold off most of the rest. Leaving us at about 300$ worth of diapers I think, including snappis, wet bags, a bunch of pockets that we use at night. I do think I had a loss of 100$ though on things we tried, based on lower price selling and pp fees and shipping.


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm new to CD. Baby's not even here yet, but I have accumulated a good mix of diapers and doublers. Almost all were purchased new (the idea of used dipes grosses out dh). I've spent about $520 so far.







What I have will get us through the first few months, at which point we'll need more in bigger sizes.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

So far my newborn stash has cost me about $30. That's for 36 fitted newborn dipers, 5 pairs of wool longies, 50 cloth wipes. But I made everything...out of old receiving blankets and stuff. The only stuff I bought was the wool to knit with and the Touch Tape & Elastic for the diapers. I just put in a PUL order to make some covers and that will be my most expense and I'll probably spend up to $100 on PUL for newborn up to training pants sizes.

I realize this isn't feasible for everyone, but even someone with a very small knowledge of sewing can make diapers that work


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
IMO, it's not crazy to spend that much on diapers, but it is crazy to commit to diapers you've never used. My advice would be to try out a couple first and see if you like them.

ITA. Someone remind me of the place that you can try out a bunch of different dipes. Jillian's closet?

ETA: Found it! Jillian's Drawers http://www.jilliansdrawers.com/produ.../tryclothfor10 I was soooo glad I did this, it was well worth carrying the deposit on my CC for the 2 weeks and the $10! This is how I discovered I hated BG, and was in love with thirsties! They have some like the growbaby that weren't out when I started. I may do it again just to try the new ones!

Before I started CDing I had my heart set on BG. I hate them now. I also thought I would hate fuzzibunz, which I love and work better for us. I prefer PFs and covers, but DH likes something to stuff, so fuzzibunz stuffed with PFs work perfectly!

I have (and used from birth to about 12m)
6 s Thirsties covers
7 s Thirsties AIOs
30 (ish) Newborn prefolds
random smattering of other covers like, three or so, bummis etc
5 KL0 that are hand me downs and now contours, not fittedes
4ish s Fuzzibunz
8 doublers

and that I use now
12 GMD reds
2 and one in the mail M thirsties covers
1 m fuzzibunz
6 m Thirsties AIOs
3 snappies, 2 are MIA
we are desperately low on diapers right now, in a perfect world I would have 5 more M Fuzzibuns, and 3 more covers, and possibly 12 more GMD red edges

All together, about $200-$250. I have bought everything used, or factory 2nd.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I went the prefold route (and have loved it) and probably spent $500 for our entire stash (green mountain prefolds and mostly thirsties covers). DS is 16mo and we're set for a while yet. I'll probably need to get a toddler size in a year, and larger covers in 6mo.

We were given some too, they probably make up 10% of our stash.

I agree with not spending so much on a diaper you don't know you will like...


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iOliver* 
I'm about to order my first cloth diapers, and so far to order 24 bumgenius 4.0 it'll cost me about 540$ (canadian) Is that crazy to spend that much on diapers?

I just added it up. I have an embarrassingly large stash, because I don't want to be stuck doing laundry too often or not changing diapers often enough.

I had 3 dozen infant prefolds
2 dozen capri prefolds
1 dozen regular prefolds
1 dozen red-edged GMD prefolds
2 dozen premium prefolds
18 MEOS fitted diapers
2 bumgenius AIO's (from the buy1 get 1 free promotion-- I bought two flip covers and got two AIO's for free)
4 kushies classics (fitted)
(see, I told you it was ridiculous)
and I had 8+ covers each in nb and small size, and I think 8 right now that fit ds and about the same in size L to grow into. They're a mix of bummis, thirsties, flips, mother-ease and a couple of dappi pull-ons. Honestly there are days when I think I'd be perfectly happy with pinned prefolds and dappi pull-ons. They work great and are so cost-effective.

I think that's right? Anyway, I've spent right about $300. I figure I'd only have to use cloth for a month or two more (or just sell my stash today) to make it cost effective.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've spent about $400.

We have 2 pail liners, two wet travel bags, 18 organic cotton prefolds, 6 size 0 kissaluvs, 3 soakers and 12 Thirsties covers and some cloth wipes.

I've got a long and skinny baby, so he's not out of the first sizes yet. Has a ways to go. I estimate new diapers being needed around 4-5 months. And the covers go up to 18 pounds, which is even further away. I'll probably stick with prefolds (they are getting super easy to use for us) and maybe another few kissaluvs in size 1.

So by the time he's out of diapers, maybe $1000? I'm not sure what it will be. I expect to be able to use the bags and prefolds again for my next baby, at the very least. We'll see how the covers hold up.


----------



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have spent About $200 on everything I have including 2 medium wetbags,bummis liners and Cj's butter. For my diapers, I went exclusively Flip. I got 6 covers and 22 inserts. I also got 12 chinese prefolds (I am not using). I like the Flips b/c they seem pretty trim and are easy to use. I have looked at a lot of different diapering systems and Flip seemed to come up the cheapest. They were the kind that I really wanted though too. I researched a lot before buying to see what I thought would work best for me. I also have one FB OS that I got for free with a promo. I really like it but, when I add the booster, it just seems so thick. So I only use it in the day with one insert.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

That sounds super reasonable to me.

I don't like thinking about how much I've spent on CDs. Eek.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Unless you spend 2000 dollars and only have one kid... It's worth it.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
Unless you spend 2000 dollars and only have one kid... It's worth it.

I spent more, and still came out "ahead."


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

You must have quite the stash. lol.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I've spend alot. If you add up everything I've bought it's over $600 I bet. BUT! I sold off all of my stash and got at least 75% of what I paid for everything.

Currently, the only thing in my stash are 12 BGOS 4.0s and 1 BGOS 3.0. The 12 cost me under $200. I found the 3.0 at a consignment store for like $5 basically new. So all in all, I have about $200 worth of diapers at the moment.

Loving the 4.0s







I have snaps, btw.

And I wouldn't order now if you want more colors- bumgenius posted a survey on facebook and they'll probably be coming out with new colors (maybe prints!!) in the coming months.


----------

